# 2018 better than 2017! explained.



## T-rev Bronk (Mar 27, 2018)

I don't think there's any doubt this year will be better than last. Last year 2017, the thaw point was exactly the same as this year, Feb 25th. Although that is true, temps exceeded 70 degrees the week of march 19. Temps STAYED at 58 degrees the rest of march going into April, where temps took off to 65, and then 80 degrees. To say there was an early Morel season would be a understatement. It was a blazing hot spring , but very little precipitation. The lack of rain meant it was hard to find clusters of blond Morels. This year 2018 I think it will be the opposite. It will be a very good season because of the early thaw and late hot weather. As long as tempts exceed 50 degrees at night by April 25th, I think this will ring true. I believe it is better to have later hot weather, as long as the thaw point remains the same. What do you guys think. Will this year be worth the wait?!?!?


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

T-rev Bronk said:


> I don't think there's any doubt this year will be better than last. Last year 2017, the thaw point was exactly the same as this year, Feb 25th. Although that is true, temps exceeded 70 degrees the week of march 19. Temps STAYED at 58 degrees the rest of march going into April, where temps took off to 65, and then 80 degrees. To say there was an early Morel season would be a understatement. It was a blazing hot spring , but very little precipitation. The lack of rain meant it was hard to find clusters of blond Morels. This year 2018 I think it will be the opposite. It will be a very good season because of the early thaw and late hot weather. As long as tempts exceed 50 degrees at night by April 25th, I think this will ring true. I believe it is better to have later hot weather, as long as the thaw point remains the same. What do you guys think. Will this year be worth the wait?!?!?


I thinks so the Midwest has got so much rain.


----------

